# White Bass Run @ Fremont and Maumee



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm checking water status and fish status on both rivers to see if its worth the drive to fish on Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

The Sandusky will be at a better level.The Maumee was at 588 but dropping this morning.I'd wait till tues. and try it in Fremont.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

I caught 4 white perch and a 15 inch white bass it was a female the white bass are coming in. Saw a guy with 3 and seen a cuple people catch one or two


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Where did you catch your White Bass at? And were you using floating jig heads or twister or rooster tail.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sarge189 said:


> Where did you catch your White Bass at? And were you using floating jig heads or twister or rooster tail.


I was useing 1/16 ounce jig heads with white twister tails caught 3 more today and saw a cuple guys leave with two or three


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

between the bridges or over back in park. Is the water still moving fast?


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Any walleye still being caught, thinking of making a trip this week from Cincinnati.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

xuman3 Yes there are still walleye being caught. Had a few campers get their limit this morning before I left there at 10am.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

anglermama said:


> xuman3 Yesere there are still walleye being caught. Had a few campers get their limit this morning before I left there at 10am.


@anglermama; were they wading or off the bank and I take it the campground is still open.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sarge189 said:


> between the bridges or over back in park. Is the water still moving fast?


in between the bridges water slowed down alot


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Sarge189 said:


> @anglermama; were they wading or off the bank and I take it the campground is still open.


Wading...but they were by the bridge, water was still too high for the campeground yesterday. We are open...seeing how the begining of the week goes and if we get people coming back in then will be open until the weekend.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wih the Maumee river at just below 585,I think I'm going to Fremont.


----------



## ojha440 (Apr 6, 2011)

fremont was ok on 30. had a couple perch had a couple white bass ,and the 2 small mouth which was suprise  nice size all...


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Can i use three jigs if I want?


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes you can, its after May 1st... there is no hook restrictions other than no more than 3 hooks per line.


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

I was up on Monday fishing between the bridges and had my son with me who shoots college ball and has never fished the white bass run. Well we fished until like 9:30 with the rain coming down and checking out the accident on the state street bridge. But anyway we left away with a count 52 white bass and 5 white perch. No walleye.

I guess it will be until the end of the week until the river goes down again. Will post pics of catch tomorrow.


----------

